
An Olympic honour for Alan Turing | John Graham-Cumming - draegtun
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/mar/10/alan-turing-2012-olympics
======
michael_dorfman
This is a great idea in so many ways, and JGC does a great job of laying them
all out. I hope he's as successful as this as he was with the apology.

